# AmSnag moved to a more permanent home



## PaulM (Nov 28, 2010)

Snag it here


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing an excellent resource with the forum. I have used it and it seems to work fine but in some cases a very low bucket bedroom price pops up corresponding to a coach fare that is high bucket. Try it on a trip from CLP to NOL in June 2011 and see what I mean. I'm not sure how to interpret it.


----------



## saxman (Nov 28, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Thanks for sharing an excellent resource with the forum. I have used it and it seems to work fine but in some cases a very low bucket bedroom price pops up corresponding to a coach fare that is high bucket. Try it on a trip from CLP to NOL in June 2011 and see what I mean. I'm not sure how to interpret it.


Whenever you get a sleeper, your coach fair always reverts back to low bucket. So don't always look at the coach fare for the same day that you might get your sleeper. Simply look elsewhere on a different date you'll find the lowest bucket for the coach fare. Then add that to your sleeper charge.

It looks like the lowest bucket for coach between CLP and NOL is $130. So if you plan on taking a sleeper add $130 to whatever the sleeper fare is for that day.


----------



## PaulM (Nov 28, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Thanks for sharing an excellent resource with the forum. I have used it and it seems to work fine but in some cases a very low bucket bedroom price pops up corresponding to a coach fare that is high bucket. Try it on a trip from CLP to NOL in June 2011 and see what I mean. I'm not sure how to interpret it.


I'm thought you might be looking at a date when the coach fare shows up as not in the low bucket; but when you added a sleeper on Amtrak.com, it dropped to low the bucket of 130 as Saxman mentioned.

But when I tried CLP to NOL from June 1 to Jun 30, coach was 130 every day. So unless you are entering a discount, the rail fare portion shouldn't drop below that. I compared it with Amtrak.com on 5 random days in June; and 130 was correct.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Hanno (Nov 29, 2010)

This is a great resource. I've used it several times and have shared it with others. I would have thought Amtrak would have developed such a tool long ago but, thanks to PaulM, I'm happy to have it now.


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 30, 2010)

PaulM said:


> Snag it here


As others have stated, this is a great program. I have been on the AmSnag site for the past week or so watching for available dates on the Auto Train (AT) with roomette availability. I have a AGR reservation on the AT for 1/12 and have been trying to change the reservation to an earlier date. The AmSnag site hit paydirt just a few minutes ago when it revealed that a roomette was available for 1/5. I quickly called AGR and was lucky enough to snag that roomette. Thanks again, Paul.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 22, 2011)

How about adding business/first class? Also, amsnag.com is available if you want to register it.


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2011)

Amsnag made TrainWeb; Congratulations, Paul! Article also gives good description of how buckets work.


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 25, 2011)

Alice said:


> Amsnag made TrainWeb; Congratulations, Paul! Article also gives good description of how buckets work.


Kudos to you Paul. Your program paid dividends to me again today. I have a AGR two zone bedroom reservation for this Sunday, 2/27 from ABQ>ATL. On the WAS>ATL portion of the trip the bedrooms were sold out and was provided a roomette instead. I have been watching the Amsnag website multiple times each day in hopes that it shows a bedroom is available. Sure enough the website indicated a bedroom was available earlier today. Appropriately, I "snagged" by calling AGR and changing the roomette to a bedroom on my reservation. Thanks again Paul.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 4, 2011)

Train2104 said:


> How about adding business/first class? Also, amsnag.com is available if you want to register it.


I didn't bother with business class because as far as I know, it doesn't change day to day. With respect to first class, you must be referring to the Acela Express. Being from fly-over country, I forgot all about it. To me first class is what sleeping car accommodations used to be called. When I get some time, I'll see what I can do about both.

As far as the domain name is concerned, I already have one called biketrain.net. It sort of shows where my priorities lie.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 5, 2011)

First class prices on Acela are fixed. It doesn't change as the train fills up.


----------



## Train2104 (Mar 5, 2011)

AlanB said:


> First class prices on Acela are fixed. It doesn't change as the train fills up.


What about Business?


----------



## PaulM (Mar 6, 2011)

Train2104 said:


> How about adding business/first class?


Done

Note that Acela Business Class is in the coach column; and the 1st Class supplement is in the BC/FC column. Non Acella Business class supplement is in BC/FC column (NA if no business class offered).



AlanB said:


> First class prices on Acela are fixed. It doesn't change as the train fills up.


After testing a lot of trains on a lot of days, I came to that conclusion.



Train2104 said:


> What about Business?


It varies train to train.


----------



## Train2104 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just tested NYP-BOS, 05/15/11, 5 days. Those entries mentioned above don't show up.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 21, 2011)

You can now click through to Amtrak's reservation page. Once Ansnag results appear, click on the date you want to travel; and Amtrak's "Select Departing Train" page will open in a separate window. You will still have to "Add to Cart", etc.

Of course, I can't guarantee someone else won't have already snagged it. :angry:


----------



## PaulM (Jan 23, 2013)

I just noticed the URL in post #1 is long obsolete. Currently, it is

amsnag.net

or a slightly different version that lets you filter the results at

http://biketrain.net/amsnag/amSnag.php


----------



## PupfosterG (Feb 18, 2015)

Just a couple of questions. I am currently watch my fare in Fare Watch. Unfoturnatly, I have missed a drop, as it happened pretty early in the morning.

According to Fare Watch the price change/update happens at 12:41am.

Is that eastern time? Fare Watch has sent me an email, but the time stamp is 05:41am (my time zone central time). So a 5 hour delay in notification? What's the best way to secure a price drop? Would it be ideal to be awake at 12:42am and manually check price? Suggestions?


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 3, 2015)

Getting a "no insert" error when trying to serch for fares. Tried to download the desktop version, which seems to not like Windows 8.


----------



## tomfuller (Jul 1, 2016)

Tried amsnag dot net this morning and didn't get the site. Has it moved?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 1, 2016)

Try Google, I think it's at bike train.net or some such address.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 1, 2016)

http://biketrain.net/amsnag/amSnag.php


----------



## Ryan (Jul 1, 2016)

I just fixed the redirect for Amsnag.net, should be working shortly.


----------



## TrackWalker (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't see an answer to this question. Is the Fare Watch "change time" showing at 12:09am in the Eastern time zone?

Change Date 07/03/16

Change time 12:09:37

Thanks,

TW

####



PupfosterG said:


> Just a couple of questions. I am currently watch my fare in Fare Watch. Unfortunately, I have missed a drop, as it happened pretty early in the morning.
> 
> According to Fare Watch the price change/update happens at 12:41am.
> Is that eastern time? Fare Watch has sent me an email, but the time stamp is 05:41am (my time zone central time). So a 5 hour delay in notification? What's the best way to secure a price drop? Would it be ideal to be awake at 12:42am and manually check price? Suggestions?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 5, 2016)

Ryan said:


> I just fixed the redirect for Amsnag.net, should be working shortly.


Seems to be working, let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## AG1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Doesn't work for me. I get a warning page now !


----------



## acelafan (Jul 7, 2017)

RRRick said:


> Doesn't work for me. I get a warning page now !


Looking at those messages, the site is having a problem so it's not just you. Hopefully Paul can take a look at it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2017)

Amsnag #1



> Warning: mysqli_connect(): (42000/1044): Access denied for user 'biketra1_php'@'localhost' to database 'biketra1_amsnag' in [/size]*/home/biketra1/public_html/common/mysqli.php* on line [/size]*6*
> Failed to connect: localhost, biketra1_php, jackie5225, biketra1_amsnag[/size]
> 
> *Fatal error*: Call to a member function query() on a non-object in [/size]*/home/biketra1/public_html/common/mysqli.php* on line [/size]*53*


----------



## RSG (Jul 30, 2017)

Note that the address AB mentioned is for the original AmSnag, which was having issues (but is now fixed). AmSnag 2.0 has been continually working during the same time frame, at least every time I've tried to use it.

Also, for new or unfamiliar users, there is a difference between AmSnag original version and AmSnag 2.0. The latter allows for more customization and displays the total price for each selected class. The original version allows one to quickly see the difference in accommodation prices, which I personally find to be more useful.


----------

